# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Samsung Models - J100H , J320P , P5210 Arrived .

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [26 DEC 2016]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . # *Samsung J100H *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Samsung J100H *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded# *Samsung J100H *     Repair Pack    / Uploaded# *Samsung J320P *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Samsung J320P *     eMMC Dump    / Uploaded# *Samsung P5210 *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Samsung P5210 *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded# *Samsung P5210 *     Repair Pack    / Uploaded   *Previous Update :*   _Previous update included Note 4 , LG V10  , OPPO Models الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]._   *Samsung J100H :*   _BOOT1 [ ROM2 ] Dump  is important in order to repair dead boot .
Files are uploaded to support area and included in Repair File._   *Samsung P5210 :*   _BOOT1 [ ROM2 ] BOOT2 [ ROM3 ] Dump  is important in order to repair dead boot .
Files are uploaded to support area and included in Repair File._    You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

